# Coupe vs. Sedan - Coupe more "Classy looking"



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I'm waiting for that as well. But the M5 is the reason I said "best performing" not fastest. I have no desire to drive something that big/heavy. *


I just woke up, so now I can chime in 

And yes, the M5 feels huge stepping out of a smaller car. Also, the M5 seems to get smaller the faster you drive. Everything (except the brakes  ) are immediate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *"I think (and this is all personal, subjective opinions) that the sedan is more elegant and/or classy. While the coupe is more aggressive looking and sporty. "
> 
> I'll buy that analysis. Both have the stylish E36/E46 lines...and to be honest, if I did not already have a 4-door automobile (Ford Explorer) I probably would have gotten a BMW Sedan. *


And there you go.

I already had my A4 when it came time to replace my wife's car. So, having a sedan, we got her a BMW convertible. Then the lease on my A4 expired, so it made sense to replace it with another sedan, hence the 330i (sedan).

My car is the practical family car that also sees track/autox duty. How perfect is that.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

More classy looking?



















coupe!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *More classy looking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not fair. The 2002+ sedans (except for the 330i w/SP) are NOT what we're talking about when we say classy. We all agree they are hideous. That's a front end only a mother could love.

But I never liked the look of the E46 coupe front fascia either. Too busy.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Not fair. The 2002+ sedans (except for the 330i w/SP) are NOT what we're talking about when we say classy. We all agree they are hideous. That's a front end only a mother could love.
> 
> But I never liked the look of the E46 coupe front fascia either. Too busy. *


How is it not fair?

They are both currently being sold 

looks-wise: 325i or 325Ci? eaaasy choice :bigpimp:

I don't think it looks too busy :dunno:

close-up









btw- I finally added a CCA sticker to my windshild last weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> How is it not fair?
> 
> ...


I hate debating E46 styling as it's the little things between years and 325 vs 330 that make the difference, IMO.

I do think the lower fascia on E46 coupes is too busy but it's only really bad on the 330Ci/CiC with that busy section highlighted in silver plastic.

Personally, the only E46 I have no complaints about looks-wise is the 2001 330i w/SP (which I had). And that look was only available from the factory in the US for one year.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *More classy looking?
> 
> coupe! *


Feh.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Interesting Plaz, I see that pic of a sedan and I think "I wonder what elderly gentleman owns that?"


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

beauport said:


> *
> 
> hmmm.....I prefer form follows function.............. *


Gropius would be proud - a fellow Bauhaus fan!
:thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Interesting Plaz, I see that pic of a sedan and I think "I wonder what elderly gentleman owns that?" *


:lmao: :lmao:

And I thought I had done a good job photoshopping out the colostomy bag. :lmao:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: PlaZ!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I gotta chime in here since I have gone through this choice twice. I agree that the coupe is no doubt sportier, is more substantial looking and has an intimidating stance to it.

That said, the sedan has a look of it's own and has some styling cues which I really like plus I think the 'M' Aero adds a nice flavor to an already good looking sedan 

The only sytling element I don't like about the Coupe is the front grill (mine being titanium or should I say plastic as not to be attacked for this minor point  )

Other then that, I went with the sedan for a few reasons, one of them being change, another being that I like how solid the sedan is without the folding rearseat, and last, for the convienience a 4 door offers.

and yes while Rip is right that it's not that big of a pain putting the kids in the backseat of the Coupe, the sedan makes this a little easier . . .


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Just remember: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Or is it beer holder... or something like that... 

Just like I'm sure there is actually someone out there who likes the Pontiac Aztec! Or Hyundai Tiburon for that matter.  Hideous... if you ask for _my opinion._


----------



## Guest2075 (Aug 19, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *why would a wife want a 4 door more than a coupe, and/or why would she want a sedan more than a man would? *


Good question - my wife wanted the coupe - not at all interested in a sedan.

Doug


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I woke up this morning and log onto my favorite site, bimmerfest.com and all of a sudden it turned into bimmer.org.

Only thing I'm waiting for now is for someone to call TD an *sshole and cosmo911 and his high and mighty self to "stand up for the people against the tyranny of ff".

I bought the coupe because I like the coupe better. I'm sure a lot of people bought sedans because they like the sedans better. I would be happy with either one.

This reminds me, my wife wants me to trade in my BMW for a minivan. She said the BMW or the baby...Now is that a loaded question or WHAT. :yikes:


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

*Oh, man, this is soooooo cliche*

Only if you've given up your nads to your Wife/GF/Mother. Is that how it is in Wa?
Things must be different here in "commie***land"
We men get to keep ours.



Ripsnort said:


> *++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Male Sedan Drivers:
> "Wife/GF/Mother made the decision for them..."
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ *


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *
> 
> Gropius would be proud - a fellow Bauhaus fan!
> :thumbup: *


hence the color combination I chose


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Oh, man, this is soooooo cliche*



Eugie Baange said:


> *Only if you've given up your nads to your Wife/GF/Mother. Is that how it is in Wa?
> Things must be different here in "commie***land"
> We men get to keep ours.
> 
> *


Assuming you had them in the first place. 

j/k


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

LOL John!

Eugie, note the "++++++++++++++++" in my posts


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

AH! I thought the were just borders. I get it now.
Still, I don't think it's the first time you've made that comment. I figured since you own a coupe -no?- that you were just defending your masculinity ( or somesuch Freudian nonsense  )



Ripsnort said:


> *LOL John!
> 
> Eugie, note the "++++++++++++++++" in my posts  *


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Eugie Baange said:


> *AH! I thought the were just borders. I get it now.
> Still, I don't think it's the first time you've made that comment. I figured since you own a coupe -no?- that you were just defending your masculinity ( or somesuch Freudian nonsense  )
> 
> *


I thought it was the sedan owners who had to defend their masculinity?


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

Me? Nah! Not here in Commie***land, where the men are men (and so are the women).



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> I thought it was the sedan owners who had to defend their masculinity?
> 
> *


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *I woke up this morning and log onto my favorite site, bimmerfest.com and all of a sudden it turned into bimmer.org.
> 
> Only thing I'm waiting for now is for someone to call TD an *sshole *


I'd volunteer but he's already not talking to me  



> *This reminds me, my wife wants me to trade in my BMW for a minivan. She said the BMW or the baby...Now is that a loaded question or WHAT. :yikes: *


Why would you need to trade in your bimmer . . . how about hers ? ?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *I wanted two extra drive wheels, and I got stuck with two extra doors
> 
> Wish the coupes had AWD:thumbdwn: *


no doubt a guy your height would be better off in the coupe . . .but from the picture of yuor driveway it looks like AWD is a must-have !!!!


----------



## SchwartzBlack (Jan 4, 2002)

Well since we're talking about total strangers coming up and commenting on a 3-series coupe I have to relate this story:

My wife is at a gas station filling gas. She standing by the car and an old lady walks past the station. The old lady doubles back and says to my wife, "That's a really nice car, is it a Buick?" My wife replies, "Err, no, its a BMW"

......

I almost died when she told me that!


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

*My 2 cents*

I find both the E46 coupes and sedans to have attractive styling, but neither is perfect. The coupe's lower front end is a tad too busy, and its profile is not very sporty. I think the lack of a kick-up below the side rear window and C pillar is the culprit here. As far as the sedan goes, the new front end treatment is no improvement over the original, and the new front bumper is hideous (although the 330i sports package trim looks fine).

When it comes to utility, the coupe doesn't even come close to the sedan. Getting adults or children into and out of the back seat of the coupe is a pain in the ass compared to the sedan - there is simply no substitute for the 2 extra doors.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

TD said:


> *Not fair. The 2002+ sedans (except for the 330i w/SP) are NOT what we're talking about when we say classy. We all agree they are hideous. That's a front end only a mother could love.*




Not as "aggressive" as the '02, but it's no 7.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

A 3 is a 3; they're both classy in my opinion.

I actually like having four doors. Besides, isn't the sedan more rigid?



Michael


----------



## Brandon_Ottawa (Oct 18, 2002)

The front end on an '02 330i doesn't look like shit (as long as you add in the clears and front add-on).


----------

